# Dragon Blood Tropical



## wineforfun (Jan 8, 2013)

Not sure if I read on here somewhere where someone made DB with a tropical blend of fruit, ie: mango, pineapple, etc. 
My question is what about using a blend like that and using 1 bottle of lime juice instead of lemon juice?
Thoughts from the DB experts?


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 8, 2013)

Sure, why not! I make a "version" of the Dragon Blood recipe, highly modified. No lemon juice. Tropical fruit instead of the triple berry. The lemon juice is replaced with three tsp of acid blend. Other than that, it uses the same process/recipe.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 8, 2013)

I am making this as we speak, a blend of Pineapple, Mango, Peach, Grape, and Strawberry.
I substituted 2 - 48 oz cans of Dole Pineapple juice for the lemon juice.
It tastes incredible!!!!


----------



## wineforfun (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome, I love how flexible this recipe is. Thanks to both.

Pumpkinman,
You stuck to the recipe, even with acid blend, tannin, pectic enzyme, etc. and just substituted pineapple juice for the lemon juice? That was the only change? Also, did you use the same yeast as DB?


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is the link to the other thread with the recipe Tropical Daze


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 9, 2013)

I used peach/mango/strawberry/banana, not too much taste from the strawberry or banana. Doggone good though!
I just used a small bottle of lime juice instead of all the lemon.


----------



## frenzy92 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am making a tropical sp with the lemon juice. It was clear, but then when I back sweetened, it got really cloudy. We sweetened with 5cups of granulated sugar. It's been sitting in a cool dark room for about 4 days and hasn't dropped anything out. Still cloudy. Any ideas for what I can do to help it clear??


----------



## ttimmer (Feb 13, 2013)

I used a combination of pineapple and key lime juice in mine. After almost a month in bottles, the lime taste is still pretty forward. I will taste again at two months. This just may be a margarita wine -- time will tell!!


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 13, 2013)

frenzy92 said:


> I am making a tropical sp with the lemon juice. It was clear, but then when I back sweetened, it got really cloudy. We sweetened with 5cups of granulated sugar. It's been sitting in a cool dark room for about 4 days and hasn't dropped anything out. Still cloudy. Any ideas for what I can do to help it clear??


I made and had the same problem. You'll have to go ahead and clear it with bentonite or superkleer. Also be sure degas it very well.


----------



## frenzy92 (Feb 13, 2013)

btom2004 said:


> I made and had the same problem. You'll have to go ahead and clear it with bentonite or superkleer. Also be sure degas it very well.



Thanks! We will degas and clear again tonight. Hope it works!!


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 13, 2013)

I just got done bottling mine last night and it was crystal clear(it was backsweetened with sugar). I used lime juice instead of lemon juice but otherwise followed the recipe. Did you use Sparkloid, per instructions?
I did another batch that I backsweetened with pineapple concentrate and it is still very cloudy, even with Sparkloid. I just added some more pectic enzyme per recommendation from WMT.


----------



## frenzy92 (Feb 13, 2013)

wineforfun said:


> I just got done bottling mine last night and it was crystal clear(it was backsweetened with sugar). I used lime juice instead of lemon juice but otherwise followed the recipe. Did you use Sparkloid, per instructions?
> I did another batch that I backsweetened with pineapple concentrate and it is still very cloudy, even with Sparkloid. I just added some more pectic enzyme per recommendation from WMT.



Yes, I did use Sparkolloid like the recipe said. So do you think I should try pectic enzyme first before trying to clear again?


----------



## wineforfun (Feb 14, 2013)

You could give it a try. I still haven't seen a change in mine and the pectic has been in for a week now. I will just let it sit awhile longer.

I have never had an issue yet with Dragon Blood not clearing right up, even after adding sugar. This was the first time I backsweetened with concentrate and may be the last.


----------



## frenzy92 (Feb 16, 2013)

Sparkolloid really helped. It is well on its way to being clear. You can actually see our base boards through the wine now! Whooopeee!


----------



## Tripplett (Oct 18, 2013)

After 6 batches of DB I'll be trying the tropical next. The blend I bought from Trader Joe's was pineapple, mango, strawberry, and banana. I'll be adding peach and maybe some grapes to that. Still assessing what to add for now. Thanks for sharing all the variations.


----------

